# To access a device with ip 10.0.0.100 from a system with ip 192.168.0.120



## aljoantony (Jun 25, 2009)

I am having 2 systems and a controller device.
1 Main System,1 mini computer and a controller device.
Main Sytem is connected to a switch.
Mini Computer is having 2 LAN ports.(LAN1 & LAN2)
LAN1 connected to the switch.
LAN2 connected to the Controller Device.

Main System 
IP - 192.168.0.120
Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0
Gate Way - 192.168.0.1
Preferred Dns - 192.168.0.1

Mini Computer LAN1
IP - 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0
Gate Way - 192.168.0.1
Preferred Dns - 192.168.0.1

Mini Computer LAN2
IP - 10.0.0.101
Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0
Gate Way - 
Preferred Dns - 

Controller Device
IP - 10.0.0.100
Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0
Gate Way - 192.168.0.1
I need to access the data in the Controller Device with the IP 10.0.0.100 by using the Mini computer IP 192.168.0.100.
Ports used for the communication are 
TELNET( Application ) - TCP (protocol) - 7023 port
TFTP ( Application ) - UDP (protocol) - 7022 port
PC ( Application ) - TCP (protocol) - 7020 port


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

You need to have them connect with a router.
http://www.home-network-help.com/ip-forwarding.html


----------

